# Ultramarine Movie - DO NOT SPOIL IT FOR OTHERS



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

With the release of the movie and people all over the world sitting down to watch I'd like to remind you all that posting spoilers is against forum rules without giving a clear warning before the content, in the thread title or via the included spoiler bbcode.

I watched the film 3 weeks ago, as did dozens of other members who managed to withhold the story for the benefit of others.

Don't be a prick. :angry:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Don't be a prick. :angry:


Well said :security:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

So you mean I can't mention the giant killer, Slanessh bunnies that buttrape the Ultrasmurf Captain?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> So you mean I can't mention the giant killer, Slanessh bunnies that buttrape the Ultrasmurf Captain?


:shok:How could you!!:shok:


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

The real reason there will never be an AVATAR scale W40k movie as follows:

FADE IN

Alan Merrett from Games Workshop meets with a Hollywood studio executive at his offices…

EXECUTIVE
Hi Alan good to finally meet you…boy you Games
Workshop guys are hard to pin down

ALAN
Well we’re not really sure about making a movie

EXECUTIVE
Why ever not, we’ll make millions, those Space
Warrior guys really rock

ALAN
Space Marines?

EXECUTIVE
Err yeah Marines, even better, cool!

ALAN
Look it’s really important to Games Workshop
that we protect the integrity of our IP

EXECUTIVE
Er-hur

ALAN
‘Cause we have 30 years of history behind the 40k
universe and a really fanatical fanbase

EXECUTIVE
That’s great it means a ready made audience, er what’s
40k exactly

ALAN
Warhammer 40k, our IP…

EXECUTIVE
Just kidding…seriously though if we are gonna
invest like $150 million there are a few things
we need to look at

ALAN
Such as?

EXECUTIVE
Well there’s these Ultramarines guys, I mean
they’re badass right, they are like the ULTRA
marines yeah?

ALAN
I guess so

EXECUTIVE
Well we need to make them a bit, you know, cooler

ALAN
How?

EXECUTIVE
Well you got these other dudes, the ones in the red armour
who are like vampires right

ALAN
Blood Angels

EXECUTIVE
Cool that’s them, you know vampires are like really hip
right now. The teenage chicks are lapping them up

ALAN
And your point is

EXECUTIVE
So I think we should marry them up and make them
the Ultra Bloods, oh and put them in purple armour
‘cause that is pretty rad and is like Roman, you know
the Empire and all!

ALAN
Erm I’m not really sure we…

EXECUTIVE
Then you’re gonna need a loveable space rogue type character

ALAN
Like a Rogue Trader?

EXECUTIVE
No not a boring banking guy, that’s already been
done to death with Michael Douglas

ALAN
In 40k the Rogue Traders are like space explorers
and free traders and…

EXECUTIVE
Smugglers! Cool, all the kids will buy that figurerine

ALAN
Figurine?

EXECUTIVE
Yeah we want to do a range of 6 inch action figures

ALAN
But we already make an extensive range of models

EXECUTIVE
Oh I know that but you have to glue them together
and paint them and they don’t move. It’s all a bit, I don’t know,
geeky!

ALAN
But hobbyists are our core market!

EXECUTIVE
Yes and you will still have those guys but we want
to expand out to new markets and kids don’t want
to paint and glue, they want to play with action figures
with moveable arms and attachments

ALAN
Like Star Wars?

EXECUTIVE
Exactly, they made billions!

ALAN
But that’s not our market we…

EXECUTIVE
And then there’s the lunch boxes, duvet covers, jigsaws,
board games, tie-in fiction…

ALAN
We already do tie-in fiction

EXECUTIVE
There you go, see we are totally on the same page!

ALAN
Erm?

EXECUTIVE
So this Rogue dude is gonna need a love interest, you
guys have got these warrior nuns right?

ALAN
The Adepta Sororitas

EXECUTIVE
Well we can think of a cooler name later but that’s them,
they’re hot. We might want to tone down the fetish clothing
a bit, not too much ‘cause we like need something to appeal
to the Dads in the audience!

ALAN
The battle sisters are devoutly religious!

EXECUTIVE
Battle Sisters, there you go a cool name. See how this
brainstorming is working. I knew we could work together!
Anyway religious is good because it sets up the dilemma
she feels when she falls in love with the Rogue guy…man
the chicks will love this

ALAN
Look we really don’t want to go down that kind of route,
the 41st millennium is all about war

EXECUTIVE
War is cool, some very successful war films have been made but
we need something to fill in the gaps between the battles right?

ALAN
No you don’t get it, it is all about war, that’s why it is called
WARhammer!

EXECUTIVE
Yeah yeah I know but if we want this to have mass market
appeal and keep those tills ringing we need to broaden it out
a bit. Make it more, you know, accessible.

ALAN
Well we kind of like keeping this niche and specialist

EXECUTIVE
But films are big money man, so we gotta loosen the grip
on that IP a bit, you know what I mean?

ALAN
Not really I…

EXECUTIVE
Alan Alan Alan, we were brainstorming so well just now, let’s
get back on track. Now this war thing’s important to you right?

ALAN
Of course!

EXECUTIVE
Well that’s cool ‘cause kids love fighting and stuff and
that means we can also do a range of toy guns and
uniforms, man I am on fire today! Right this war thing
is cool but we might need to tone down the blood and
guts a bit…

ALAN
Er why that’s part of the appeal

EXECUTIVE
Yeah yeah I know, war is hell and all that. Trouble is
the kids can’t watch that stuff you know. So we need
to imply the violence a bit more otherwise we won’t get
the rating we need

ALAN
I’m not sure we can show war without, well showing war!

EXECUTIVE
Well we’ll let the director worry about that. Also we need
to think about the good guys ‘cause like they seem a bit
dark and evil to me. Kind of like the Nazis and Hitler and stuff

ALAN
Well the Imperium is a fascist theocracy and a metaphor
for the excesses humanity will go to in order to
protect themselves from extinction

EXECUTIVE
Woh heavy shit, real oscar winning sub plot stuff, but still
we need the kids to know who the good guys are so
maybe just cut down on some of this stuff and I don’t 
know er, maybe make them like a Republic or something?

ALAN
But the main protagonist is the God Emperor?

EXECUTIVE
Look Alan this formula has worked before so why break it?
If it means that much to you people then he could be
the Supreme Chancellor or something?

ALAN
This really isn’t quite what we wanted…

EXECUTIVE
And then there’s those machine people

ALAN
The Machanicus

EXECUTIVE
Hmm more of that Latin naming, hey we could call them
the Mekaniks, get it? Anyway not sure people will get
this machine worship half person half machine thing. I think
cyborgs were done to death in Star Trek so how about they
are just robots?

ALAN
There are no robots in 40k!

EXECUTIVE
Exactly! You’re missing a great opportunity for some light
relief in the movie. Throw in a couple of characters who
are robots and…

ALAN
I’m sorry this meeting was not what I expected, we really
do carefully protect our IP

EXECUTIVE
Alan this is about broadening appeal and making
a LOT MORE MONEY! Your shareholders would
like that right?

ALAN
Well we want a long-term growth strategy that focuses
on developing long-term loyalty within a niche market 
rather than being part of the latest toy fad that goes out of
fashion. Sorry this is not for us

EXECUTIVE
Er okay dokey so we are not really on that same page
anymore. Man that’s a shame ‘cause I thought we were firing
on all cylinders just now and you know we could have
made a lot of money. 

ALAN
I think we will try a different approach

EXECUTIVE
Not the independent route? Man you won’t have
enough budget to make the coffee let alone pay for the
actors and the CGI

ALAN
But it will give us a bit more control

EXECUTIVE
Well if that’s important to you, but hell you won’t
make much money from an independent film. Man
you won’t even get it shown in many cinemas ‘cause
like the studios own most of them anyway!

ALAN
We’re thinking straight to DVD

EXECUTIVE
Straight to DVD!!!!!! That’s not even a real movie!

ALAN
Well it allows us to test whether there is a market for 
40k films before considering investing ourselves

EXECUTIVE
I guess that’s one way, we prefer to work with a successful
formula and then market that baby to a box office smash!
You not putting up the finance?

ALAN
No we will licence our IP to someone in the same way we
do for Role-playing games and video games then take a royalty

EXECUTIVE
Hmm you guys are pretty sharp. That means you have
no exposure financially but take a share of the revenue,
nice business model

ALAN
It also means we get to closely control the IP and protect
the integrity of our product and keep our long term
customers loyal and returning for more

EXECUTIVE
Well good luck to ya, but do let me know if you change
your mind ‘cause I think Sly Stallone would sign up tomorrow
to play one of those Marine dudes, and he would rock right?

ALAN
Er ok I will keep it in mind.

CUT TO MONTAGE of internet forums where many fans are busy slagging off Games Workshop for not giving them the film they want along with some who have a bit more common sense!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well Said Jezlad!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Leto I don't even know you but fuck it, have the biggest chunk of rep I can throw out! :laugh:


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr. Leto, that story's freaking awsome


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if this will be released as just a standard dvd? Its a bit costly for me as a collector's edition.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

hope so,i can see it gettin torrented if it wont come out cheaper


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

Duke_Leto said:


> The real reason there will never be an AVATAR scale W40k movie as follows:
> 
> FADE IN
> 
> ...




That was extremely funny. :laugh: I imagine that's how most executives push the Hollywood crap out the door without the other people getting words in edgewise.


----------



## revelation1 (Nov 13, 2010)

I watched it last night. Honestly, it well exceeded my expectations. Visually it was actually pretty impressive. The beautiful art direction isn't done justice at all in the clips and trailers. The writing was solid and apart from the one fluff issue with Capt. Severus I thought it was great.

For those of you deciding not to purchase the film based on the clips and trailers, just watch the film. You very well might change your mind after.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Duke_Leto had better have an amazing post, seeing as he has a post count of 1 and a rep of 101...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Professor Pumpkin said:


> Duke_Leto had better have an amazing post, seeing as he has a post count of 1 and a rep of 101...


Post/Rep ratio = 112... WTF? That dude is just fucking amazing man! :laugh:


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

it was a really good post and fully deserving of all the rep he recieves. best post i have read in a long time.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

FORTHELION said:


> it was a really good post and fully deserving of all the rep he recieves. best post i have read in a long time.


Same here, and I think he knows what the true power of the reputation system feels like...


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

...and I suspect the reason he's not replied is because you lot have overloaded his web browser with popups telling him he's been given rep! 

Seriously though mate, that was a f***ing genius piece of work! :rofl:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree. More rep!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

CaptainBudget said:


> ...and I suspect the reason he's not replied is because you lot have overloaded his web browser with popups telling him he's been given rep!
> 
> Seriously though mate, that was a f***ing genius piece of work! :rofl:


That might actually be true...


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello everyone. So I log back in this morning (UK time) and find the response to my post amazing. Thanks. 

It was all just getting on my nerves a bit, the whining and moaning. I really felt the need to point out some common sense but thought it might be more fun as a pseudo script.

Glad you enjoyed it and thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Deathly Angel (Nov 19, 2010)

That post was hilarious! More rep for you :laugh:


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm going to throw in a bit more as well now I know your PC's not imploded!


----------



## Metalsiege (Nov 3, 2009)

Duke_Leto said:


> The real reason there will never be an AVATAR scale W40k movie as follows:
> 
> FADE IN
> 
> Alan Merrett from Games Workshop meets with a Hollywood studio executive at his offices…


First off, loved the skit. :biggrin: Nothing like film producers screwing things up and thankfully it looks like GW won't fold under pressure later if they/when they make another film.



Worldkiller said:


> Does anyone know if this will be released as just a standard dvd? Its a bit costly for me as a collector's edition.


It would be really nice if they did. I'd like to get my hands on the collector's edition if it were Blu-ray though. Anyone know if there will be a Blu-ray release? I know Codex Pictures' press release mentioned DVD/Blu-ray, but the shop only shows DVD. I try to never torrent something like this just because I don't have the money to fork out just yet. Just hurts everyone in the long run.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Duke_Leto, I had some major flashbacks to the Orange Cinema adverts. Someone talking sense on teh internetz, who'd have thought. Have some more rep


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think that Duke_Leto is not officially the one to have earned most rep in such a short time...


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

well said Jez.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually I think the member angel of blood earned a TON of rep when he posted up some Facebook statuses from the Horus Heresy era. Still makes me laugh now!


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Plus rep for Leto since that was freaking hilarious. xD


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Just so you know Duke Leto, this will not happen every day.


----------



## brother snarf (Dec 19, 2010)

the movie looks amazing any suggestions on how i could get my hands on a copy?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Buy one?


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

www.ultramarinesthemovie.com - you can place your order there.

I have to admit, it was worth the wait and it really captured the 40k atmosphere very well.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I just watched it.

I was very disappointed. It was absolute crap. The animation was absolutely terrible.

I have no idea why people need desperately to hold on to the incorrect belief that they should like this movie, or that we shouldn't expect, for want of a better term, 'avatar-like' quality from a warhammer 40k movie.

If you irrationally insist on liking it JUST because it's pertainent to your hobby, you're just telling them to make more shit movies.

The counter argument to this is that if everyone says they don't like it, then they won't make any at all.

IMO none is better than an absolutely 0/10 attempt, which this is getting.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Baltar said:


> I just watched it.
> 
> I was very disappointed. It was absolute crap. The animation was absolutely terrible.
> 
> ...


It wasn't *that* horrible.

It was a decent first attempt at a licenced film. Considering they didn't have a huge amount of money behind it I wasn't expecting much more then what I got.

Sure, they could have spent Millions, purchased something like UE3 and produced a much nicer looking film but they didn't have that (though that studio may want to look into doing that). Instead they used a engine that was popular a few years ago (it shows) and made a movie that felt like a decent adaptation of the IP.

Sure if we're heavy into the fluff we could nitpick all the things wrong with the film all day, but you could do that with any similar film. I'm a huge comic book fan, I could have picked apart every Superhero movie they've ever done/will do, yet I understand some sacrifices are made in the production of a film.

My expectations were met by this film. 
Was I expecting Advent Children? No. 
Was I disappointed? No. 
Do I think they could do a better job? Yes.
Do I wish they would do movie based off of the battle books that have been written (Rynns World, Hunt for Valdorus, ect) instead of a new story? Yes.

Over all: 6.5/10. It is by no means a great movie, but it's cool enough where even people that don't know 40k may enjoy it.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

It was a great movie. Especially the part about the mystical flying penguin and the tearful goodbye with the kid. (Oops that's ET).


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Baltar said:


> I just watched it.
> 
> I was very disappointed. It was absolute crap. The animation was absolutely terrible.
> 
> ...


To be fare mate you were never going to like it were you? 
I was as anti as they came when I first saw the teaser and trailers for this film but I was lucky enough to get an invite to the Heresy advanced screening and I was pleasantly surprised. 
Yes, there are faults and I still refuse to pay out the money they are asking for the box set but when it gets a proper release I'll pick it up and I look forward to there being more films. 
I love 40K with a passion and I agree that it does deserve better but it's not going to happen any time soon without some hollywood big wig destroying the whole mythology. 40K hobbyists are not enough of a market to aim a film at, they need to encourage more people to spend money and thats not going to happen with the setting as it is. 

Look at the maulings that have happened to Stephen King's books at the hands of Hollywood, I won't even get started on what Hollywood has done to Marvel Comics!
For 40k to retain it's true nature it has to be low budget for now at least until it makes enough waves that someone decides to put some real money into it. 
The animation isn't great, it's not terrible either, the voice acting is a little patchy in places but I think it still works, the story has some gaping holes in it but that's what they get for letting Dan Abnett write a film instead of sticking to books. 
All in all I would rather watch Ultramarines the movie than that god awful crap the Germans filmed in a boiler room, cosplay freaks!

All in all the film is far from perfect for a lot of reasons but the producer who was at the screaning did seem to take this on board, he knows as much as anyone else that improvements need to be made in the future. There were a lot of positives too and to be honest I would rather watch an iffy 40K film than Avatar any day.


----------



## atatjacob1 (Jul 9, 2010)

would the trailer be on youtube?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

atatjacob1 said:


> would the trailer be on youtube?


Trailer 1





Trailer 2





and a really cap teaser..
http://www.youtube.com/user/UltramarinesTheMovie?blend=2&ob=1

All from youtube.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've just watched my friends copy and I agree that no its not worth £26 even with a tin and a £3 comic. I will buy it if it comes down to a reasonable price and only then.
I liked the story it was as very obvious but hay they couldn't make it to complicated otherwise the kids wouldn't get it. The next one needs more polish (and I don't mean on Protous' face, thats shiny enough) and a drednought. 

Love the way it's internet release only so it avoids the "bbfc" but that means there can be no retail release off the web, at least there's no stupid F.A.C.T. trailer either.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

deathwatch27 said:


> Love the way it's internet release only so it avoids the "bbfc" but that means there can be no retail release off the web, at least there's no stupid F.A.C.T. trailer either.


It hasn't dodged the BBFC at all, it's got a 15 rating.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Has it ooops me bad. Didn't see any rating on the box but i'd had a few by then


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I enjoyed it, I wasn't expecting the world and I didn't get it. But I was pleasantly surprised. A very good first attempt at a film, very enjoyable. I could nit pick it to death but I wont, not many films are half as good as books. But I liked it, it was fun.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Well just finished watching the film and I have to admit I found it a very enjoyable 40k romp. Sure the graphics could have been better and other more minor things but overall Codex pictures have produced a very credible film in my opinion. I can't help but think what could have been achieved if they had double the resources available and maybe extended the viewing time. Bring on Prospero Burns is what I say LOL. If you are sitting on the fence on buying the DVD? Don't as I do not think you will be disappointed if you enjoy 40K and can set aside some of the niggles which really don't impact on the enjoyment of the film. The more people that buy this the more chance we will get further installments and no doubt superior to this movie as Codex grows in 40K experience and related production skills.


----------



## seb2351 (Oct 11, 2010)

To me the movies progression was very pedestrian. I put this down to the fact that the impression I got from the movie was that is was more focused on bringing to life what we read in the books, then actual plot development.
Don't get me wrong, I liked the fact that we have a movie made on 40k, but to me it seemed that the movie didnt really start hitting its real potential till too late. It was almost as though the movie producers were afraid to put their own creative twists into the project due to fear that they would upset the hardcore fans of 40k. But, as the movie progressed I found that it started to find its mojo, and I really look foward to the next film when its made as a result.
The plot to me was simplistic and suffered because the movie seemed to focus "ZOMG Space Marines, Ultramarines at that are in a movie! " style

When I finished it but, and having had time to think about I am looking foward to the next one; They could have done far worse, and hopefully with more resources they will be able to make a really good movie next time.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think the film missed at lot of realism points thou. I know its sci-fi but strike cruisers have more than one servitor and a couple of forklifts in the hanger. There should be lots of serfs going about their business. And really Im sure they could of sent more than 12 marines after all a strike cruiser can carry a company of 100 men. Why send a captain with an incomplete command squad just to baby sit some recently promoted marines. I still really liked the movie for what it was (their first of many hopefully),


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

deathwatch27 said:


> I think the film missed at lot of realism points thou. I know its sci-fi but strike cruisers have more than one servitor and a couple of forklifts in the hanger. There should be lots of serfs going about their business. And really Im sure they could of sent more than 12 marines after all a strike cruiser can carry a company of 100 men. Why send a captain with an incomplete command squad just to baby sit some recently promoted marines. I still really liked the movie for what it was (their first of many hopefully),


Ah, this you learn from the graphics novel that comes additional in the collector's edition. Since I don't know how to do the clever 'click to hide button to hide spoilers' I won't write why they sent only 12 marines.

Regarding the movie itself, I pretty much agree with what everyone wrote here already - yes, the graphics were lacking, yes, I would've wanted to see more CGI like in Blizzard cinematics, yes, I can nitpick it all day long, but won't because it's still an awesome first attempt and now we finally have what most 40k fans have been dreaming about for years - our movie! 

And about the nitpickers who just can't let go and face reality, read what Duke_Leto wrote in his post on the first page to understand why there weren't more resources available for this movie.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

To be fair, we can whine and moan as much as we want, considering the fact that GW does not ship me figures, ebooks, novels, videogames for free.

Part and parcel of being a purchaser of a product is the ability to whine and complain and bitch and moan when we are dissapointed.

That's the way it is, we are the ones who praise you to the heavens when the work is pleasing, we put you on pedestals and cosplay as the characters we love and spend money to particpate vicariously in the worlds you guys create.

On the flip side, we will drag you out of the palace we enshrined you in, and lead you ragged and bloody to the streets for execution if we feel that the thing we love has not been done the justice we feel it deserves.


I am not a fan of the film, there are too many flaws that I find hard to overlook. At the very least I was expecting a Dawn of War intro quality, and Dawn of War 2 far surpasses it, but I would have been happy with that (Dawn of War) level of polish.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nestersan said:


> To be fair, we can whine and moan as much as we want, considering the fact that GW does not ship me figures, ebooks, novels, videogames for free.
> 
> Part and parcel of being a purchaser of a product is the ability to whine and complain and bitch and moan when we are dissapointed.
> 
> ...


I agree we all have the right to moan and bitch as much as we have the right to praise, problem with 40k forums is the bitching and moaning about GW is always far more common, people are always quick to criticize and will always find an army of people ready to knock stuff GW do and almost never look any further than there own blinkered opinions. 

I haven't seen the film yet but an Animated movie was never going to light up the world, an animated movie about a British made niche hobby whos main audience would be classed as teen geeks was never going to attract masses of funding or the backing of a huge studio, the simple fact it got made is amazing, the fact it got made here in the UK is even more amazing and the fact they managed to string together a story and employ real genuine actors to make the thing is very amazing, i am more of a glass half full kinda person and though the end product might not be as polished as a Hollywood block buster its a step in the right direction, if it was a relative success it might lead to other projects if its not a success then we know that it was a waste of time and people who have bought it will have a very collectible item to flog on ebay


----------



## Radagast (Feb 19, 2010)

Giant spoiler so dont read at all what i am writting if you havent seen the movie.

How do you hide what you write?



> So the spoiler is here.
> 
> Chaos is treacherous and trickery, and they slaughtered an entire imperial fist regiment, as a carrot for stupid human ultra marine donkeys. So they could turn them around a chaos demons little finger, so the demon could enter a strike cruiser, come to Macragge open a portal, and release hell upon them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

It was good enough for a first try. I really wish they'd been able to coerce Relic into doing something for them, that would have been epic, and probably have won an award.

Plot wise, it was eh, but I still bought it and will watch it again and again due to the simple fact that's it's a 40k movie.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Gannon said:


> Plot wise, it was eh, but I still bought it and will watch it again and again due to the simple fact that's it's a 40k movie.


So say we all........


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay i keep trying to order this DVD from the Codex website and i go through the entire thing but then when i get to the end a message comes up saying an error has occurred. Has anyone else had this problem? If so how do i get around it?


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

So there was me posting a little skit on the whole "the approach to Ultramarines sucks man" and guess what...

*I still do not have my copy* despite being order 966 which was supposedly despatched on 10 December!

Now even allowing for the bad weather I would say 5 weeks should have been enough.

I did get an email detailing my order and confirmation it was despatched. But since then I have emailed twice telling them I have not received my order and got no reply. So I also emailed [email protected] and guess what - no reply.

Poor - very poor!

I didn't have high expectations for the film, just hoped for a bit of entertainment that at least had the right W40k *feel* to it. There was simply no way that Codex would have had enough budget to do it full justice. But it was a start.

HOWEVER, if they have bad business practices and awful customer service then there is absolutely no way they will make a profit on this and therefore no way we will ever see another film made!


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

hmm... SPOILER ALERT- Remember to make spoiler tags doing this ---> spoiler /spoiler 

Plot definitely could have been better. Some idiotic situations like a regiment of IF gets wiped out, yet a band of what 9 marines and a chaplain hold out and win against a huge chaos force? A new recruit somehow manages to become the new Captain? lol The stupid standard with its situational effect of revealing demons yet it only it happens sometimes and not others. The Demon doesnt realize he can just crush the marines, so he just goes to grabbing them and throttling them i guess or just throw them against walls or something. A Strike Cruiser being used by 15 marines when it could be used to transport far more then that. The lack of people on the ship. Why all the marines keep shooting the demon with their bolters when the whole time it does nothing to it and only in the end do they realize that.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Duke_Leto*; I do feel for you mate. Hopefully it will arrive soon, so you can feast your eyes on it. I hope it lives up to your expectations


----------

